# Any network games available for PS3 where FreeBSD can be server?



## PacketMan (May 20, 2015)

My kids love that I got Minecraft server running for them (on FreeBSD). But of course when it comes to Minecraft the PS3 version is not compatible with the 'pc' version, which are not compatible with iPOD version, etc.

So, does anyone know of any great network based games that (a) are available for PS3 and can be configured to use a LAN server, and (b) said server has a FreeBSD port available. (c) Optional pc client would be neat too. But PS3 is the focus here. If I can get this to work I will be trying to have LAN game parties for the kids and their friends. (I see me buying lots of extension cords and power bars. )

PS, not interested in shooting / human killing games.  Blowing up tanks is fine!


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2015)

This list was quite helpful: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cooperative_games_for_the_PlayStation_3

As you can see in the "Max LAN Players" column, very few PS3 games can be played on a LAN.


----------



## PacketMan (May 20, 2015)

Thanks SirDice!  Yeah shame PS3 is more closed than open. Any idea if any of the non-zero ones have ports for FreeBSD.


----------

